# Welche Wakü und welches Mainboard für folgende Komponenten



## AcidShxdow (19. März 2019)

*Welche Wakü und welches Mainboard für folgende Komponenten*

Hallo Leute,

Ich baue mir gerade einen PC zusammen und habe bisher folgende Komponenten:

-I9 9900k
-Asus Rog Strix 2080 
-16GB Ram Corsair Dominator Platinum rgb
- 650Watt Netzteil
- Samsung 860 SSD 500GB
- Samsung 970 SSD wird bald noch gekauft.

So jetzt ist die Frage welches Mainboard und welche Wakü ich mir kaufen soll, nen Gehäuse brauche ich auch noch aber da ists ja wirklich nur geschmackssache wird wahrscheinlich nen Sharkoon TG5 oder vlt auch nen Thermaltake Core P5 obwohl ich mir da gar nicht sicher bin ob da ne Graka mit 3 Lüftern reinpasst.

Evtl kann mir ja hier einer ne Empfehlung geben für ne gute AiO Wakü oder ein gutes Mainboard (gut sind die z390 wahrscheinlich alle aber ihr wisst was ich meine😂)

Was ich eigentlich in Zukunft machen will ist ne Custom Wakü einbauen aber da habe ich leider 0 Erfahrung und deshalb würde ich erstmal ne AiO Wakü kaufen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Wakü und welches Mainboard für folgende Komponenten*

Soll's denn später auch mal eine interne Wakü werden? Dafür finde ich das TG5 nur bedingt geeignet. Würde mich da eher bei Fractal Design umsehen....Define S2 oder R6 sowie Meshify S2 bieten viele Möglichkeiten.

Als Board einfach ein Z390 Chipsatz mit den gewünschten/benötigten Anschlüssen am Mainboard raussuchen...


----------



## AcidShxdow (19. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Wakü und welches Mainboard für folgende Komponenten*

Danke für die schnelle antwort schonmal.
Ja also ich will dann später aufjedenfall auch ne custom wasserkühlung einbauen, ich werde mir gleich mal deine vorgeschlagenen gehäuse anschauen.

Und beim mainboard weis ich dass ich eins mit nem z390 chipsatz brauch, ich weis nur nicht welches da zu empfehlen wäre.
Ich mein die gehen ja bis zu 550€ hoch so viel will ich auch nicht zahlen aber ich hätte kein problem 300-350€ auszugeben für eins nur weis ich halt eben nicht welches da gut ist.
Was ich bisher gelesen habe ist dass quasi alle gut sind, habe kein einziges gesehen was irgendwie mal kritisiert wurde (abgesehen mal vom preis).

Evtl gibt es hier ja leute die extrem gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben mit bestimmten z390 mainboards.


----------



## boeuf (19. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Wakü und welches Mainboard für folgende Komponenten*

Hier im PCGH gibt es einen Test von Z 390 Boards. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainb...LGA-1151-Mainboards-mit-Z390-im-Test-1268602/


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Wakü und welches Mainboard für folgende Komponenten*



boeuf schrieb:


> Hier im PCGH gibt es einen Test von Z 390 Boards.
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainb...LGA-1151-Mainboards-mit-Z390-im-Test-1268602/



...wobei mir davon schon zwei der Kandidaten zu teurer wären ^^

Ich finde das Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro ab €' '185,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder das MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon ab €' '177,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (wahlweise auch mit "AC") ganz gut. Ein ASRock Z390 Taichi ab €' '246,28 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland fänd ich zwar nice, ist aber mMn schon zu teuer.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Wakü und welches Mainboard für folgende Komponenten*

Wenn du ohnehin planst, irgendwann auf eine custom Wakü zu setzen, kannst du das auch direkt machen, die Komponenten werden bei richtiger Auswahl nicht schlechter; und besser als mit einer Aio kommt man immer weg.


----------



## AcidShxdow (25. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Wakü und welches Mainboard für folgende Komponenten*

So ich habe jetzt alles Komponenten rausgesucht ausser mein Gehäuse.
Ich möchte gerne dass alles Asus Aura Kompatibel ist und alle meine Komponenten sind auch Asus Aura Kompatibel.
Meine Frage ist jetzt aber ob ich ein Gehäuse nehmen muss das auch Asus Aura Kompatibel ist (ASUS Aura partners and promotions)
Also muss ich eins von denen nehmen oder könnte ich zb auch ein Corsair Gehäuse nehmen (das an sich kein RGB hat), alle Komponenten einbauen, die Corsair lüfter austauschen und dann müsste doch auch alles funktionieren oder sehe ich das falsch.
Weil ich finde den Corsair Obsidian 500d ganz geil, wenn ich doch da alle Asus Komponenten einbaue und die Corsair lüfter austausche dann müsste doch alles funktinieren oder?


----------



## IICARUS (25. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Wakü und welches Mainboard für folgende Komponenten*

Beim Mainboard mit drauf achten was für RGB vorhanden ist, mein Hero z.B. bietet sowohl analoges RGB und auch adressierbare RGB an. Der Unterschied liegt darin das mit adressierbaren RGBs jede einzelne LED einzeln angesteuert werden kann und das andere kann immer nur alle LEDs zu gleich ansteuern. Es handelt sich auch um unterschiedliche Technik, so das es nicht irgendwie dann per Adapter angeschlossen werden kann. Das ganze erkennt man bei Asus durch die Pins... normales RGB 4-Pin und bei adressierbaren RGBs sind nur 3-Pin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Unterschied zwischen teuer und günstigere Mainboards liegt nicht nur an der Ausstattung sondern meist auch an den Spannungswandler und wie schnell sie reagieren können und wie heiß sie werden. Günstigere Boards können dies meist nicht so gut und benötigen später beim Übertakten mehr Spannung oder können mit der Spannung schlechter optimiert werden. Zudem stehen den hochwertigeren Boards im Uefi mehr Optionen bezüglich dem OC zur Verfügung. Natürlich kann auch mit günstigeren Boards übertaktet werden. Ein Mainboard was ich mal dazu hatte hat 50mv mehr als ein hochwertiges Board was ich später hatte dem Prozessor abverlangt. Das hat sich am ende auch auf die Temperatur und der OC Eigenschaft mit niedergeschlagen. Da zum einem hohes OC mit weniger Spannung möglich war und dadurch die Temperatur niedriger anlag und zum anderem konnte ich noch einen höheren Takt anschlagen was zuvor so Grenzwertig gewesen wäre das es für 24/7 nicht geeignet gewesen wäre.

Mit meinem Asus Maximus XI Hero Z390 lauft mein 9900K aber sehr gut und ist mittlerweile sogar günstiger geworden als was ich dafür bezahlt habe.


----------



## AcidShxdow (25. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Wakü und welches Mainboard für folgende Komponenten*

Habe auch das Xi Hero Z390 ausersem nen i7 8700k (wollte eig den i9 9900k, hab mich dann aber doch umentschieden) 
Auserdem Gskill royal ram, rog strix 2080, ryujin 360 AiO Kühler,... also alles halt asus aura kompatibel.
Jetzt brauche ich eben nur noch das gehäusd und ich hätte gerne das Corsair 500d, aber ich baue dann halt asus aura kompatible lüfter ein.

Aber jetzt ist halt die frage ob dann auch alles funktioniert mit der asus software da ja das gehäuse von corsair ist (aber das gehäuse an sich hat ja auch kein rgb.)


----------



## IICARUS (25. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Wakü und welches Mainboard für folgende Komponenten*

Die Lüfter von corsair kenne ich nicht, daher kann ich dazu nichts mit beitragen.
Mir ist nur vom Gehäuse(Enermax Saberay) von meinem Sohn bekannt das er sein RGB auch aufs Mainboard anschließen könnte.


----------

